# px4 mags



## krawl1212 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey all, so i was finally able to get my hands on a 17 round mag, ive heard someone say that i can convert to a 20 rd?! If any of you guys have, how did you do it? Do i basically need to buy a new sprinh or what? Lol any help would be appreciated!!!!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Beretta, midwest, and brownell's may have the mag extension and spring.


----------



## krawl1212 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok kool, thanks, ill look into those!! So i take its just a smaller, less tight spring??


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

krawl1212 said:


> Ok kool, thanks, ill look into those!! So i take its just a smaller, less tight spring??


I want to say the 20 round spring for the extension is longer(it's a long spring). I do know that the spring that comes with the kit say's it works either in the 17 round mags or w/ the 20 round extension. I did a little search and it seems that they are on backorder from the three sites above, but you may want to look a little harder on the sites. No, they are not smaller and a less tight spring.


----------



## krawl1212 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok kool thanks for the help, i was lookin around and everywhere ive looked seems to be outta stock!!! Lol ill give it a couple weeks!!! Thanks again!!!


----------

